# 2008 Six13 Seat Post Diameter



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

What is the Six13 Seat Post Diameter?

All I can find online is 27.2 mm.

But the the actual seat post has min. insert 31.6 mm

Just want to make sure

Looking to buy a new post and want to make sure 27.2 is correct


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Correct it's the same as Caad 9, 27.2.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe Cannondale changed the seatpost diameter on 2008 Six13 to 31.6 Also if I understand what you have written, the seatpost currently in your frame is marked 31.6 right?


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mahatma Kane said:


> I believe Cannondale changed the seatpost diameter on 2008 Six13 to 31.6 Also if I understand what you have written, the seatpost currently in your frame is marked 31.6 right?


ya the actual seat post says 31.6 but documents on Cannondale site states 27 something


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a 08 Six13 and it takes a 31.6 post. I put my 27.2 in it and it is way tiny. Order the 31.6.


----------

